# Michelle Obama's Inaugural Dress



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Designer Isabel Toledo

I LIKE IT


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 20, 2009)

I loved the dress, but I wasn't a fan of the dark green gloves and shoes.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 20, 2009)

I loved it! 

I loved the gloves and shoes more.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 20, 2009)

I loved the coat but hated what was under it :/ Love Michelle though!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 20, 2009)

i loved it!i love that seafoam color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she looked so classy and beautiful


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 20, 2009)

Honestly, I was a bit disappointed by it.  She's shown such amazing style throughout the campaign and I think this just fell a little flat.  She just doesn't have that "First Lady" look in this that she's had in other appearances.

Her girls, however, were probably the cutest first-children I've seen.  They were absolutely precious.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't like it at all...and the green gloves...uggghhh ..But I love her too!!!

 I loved what she wore last night on the HBO special 

The girls...Priceless!!


----------



## rt66chix (Jan 20, 2009)

I've noticed that she has an affinity for colored gloves as well (remember the purple ones that she wore with the matching scarf?). I really like that she's not stuffy and mixes in pieces that the average woman can wear (i.e. J Crew and White House Black Market), but with that being said, I dont think the color of this outfit was the most flattering for her on a cold winter day. She would've done better with a jewel-tone that popped a bit more against the dreary winter sky.
Overall, I love that the new first lady takes a somewhat light attitude toward fashion and supports the less well-known designers.


----------



## MAC 101 (Jan 20, 2009)

Loved her today..She is beautiful,elegant and she dresses appropriately,professionally and according to her age..


----------



## MissResha (Jan 20, 2009)

i loved it. she looks great in that color. she wears stuff right for her body type imo.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 20, 2009)

I think it really aged her and she could have done so much better.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought the outfit was fairly cute.  Her makeup was way to plain.  I wonder what she will be wearing to the inaugural ball.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Love the InAugural Ball Gown though......


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 20, 2009)

I am loving that ball gown!


----------



## lara (Jan 20, 2009)

Those are some hideous stockings in the first picture.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC 101* 

 
_Loved her today..She is beautiful,elegant and she dresses appropriately,professionally and according to her age.._

 

Totally Agree!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jan 20, 2009)

i think she looks beautiful in whatever she chooses to wear....everyone has a different style you know....Like someone stated, she put clothes that are approriate for her body type.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the Evening gown too...Very elegant and shows her true youthful  age...not dated like the earlier outfit...and the fact that she has great arms ...she looked perfect...Love her!


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 21, 2009)

Michelle is such a beautiful and classy lady....She looked great in both outfits today


----------



## benzito_714 (Jan 21, 2009)

she takes risks with her outfits and i love it.
i asked my husband for leather gloves-hey i have an anniversary and valentine's day coming up so that should be at least two pair!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 21, 2009)

She looked really nice this afternoon but I LOVE the ball gown!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually had mixed feelings about the first dress while watching the live telecast. But, now that I see the ball gown, WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That was beautiful! The lady has all a first lady could ask for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love her


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 21, 2009)

Double post .. Sorry


----------



## benzito_714 (Jan 21, 2009)

I also would like to add that I liked Dr. Jill Biden's outfits too. I just like the fact that she has DR. in front of her name so she can do no wrong in my book (in the fashion department).


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 21, 2009)

i couldnt tell she was wearing stockings on tv! she looked better in person i think, but that ball gown was beautiful! she outdid all of the celebs at the neighborhood ball. did u guys see mariah careys gown?it was horrible and i love her. only vanessa williams looked good next to michelle.


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 21, 2009)

I kinda like her inauguration dress but i have to be honest that i was expecting more.. 
i love her though and i think she will be a great first lady.
congrats to my American friends


----------



## juniperstar (Jan 21, 2009)

i like the dress, but wasn't a fan of the gloves.  the dress was a great choice and her daughters were adorable in their coats.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 22, 2009)

Now, I wasnt a fan of the Ball Gown, but I hearted the Inaugural dress....Green shoes and gloves and all. I thought it was very chic. I also adored the jeweled colar.

About the designer of the Ball Gown,

though i was not a fan of that particular dress, i very much appreciated the fact that Michelle chose an unknown up and coming. I thought it was the classiest thing she's done thus far. I mean, she could have chosen ANYONE!!!, and she chose a relatively unknown. It's Halle and Ellie Saab all over again. TEAM MICHELLE!!


----------



## shea_47 (Jan 22, 2009)

I liked the olive gloves, JCrew designed them for her specifically


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 22, 2009)

^^I was suprised when i heard this. it impressed me more.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 23, 2009)

Loved the dress, hated the coat.


----------



## mochabean (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually liked Michelle Obama's dresses, both of them. For the first outfit, I like how she wore a dress. It was probably freezing that day and she could have worn pants and a parka or something. But she went out very stylish and classy. I loved the color. And I like the fact that she is into wearing gloves. Not too many celebs or famous people like to sport gloves nowadays. Her dress for the ball was stunning! I liked the color. Not too sure of the one shoulder, but I really liked the outfit.  Actually anything that Michelle Obama wears she can pull off. But to each is their own style. Some people will like it, and others not. It's fun to discuss everyone's opinion though.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Honestly, I was a bit disappointed by it. She's shown such amazing style throughout the campaign and I think this just fell a little flat. She just doesn't have that "First Lady" look in this that she's had in other appearances.

Her girls, however, were probably the cutest first-children I've seen. They were absolutely precious._

 
I agree, i was a bit dissapointed in her choices for herself but her daughters looked adorable!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 24, 2009)

I personally loved both her outfits.  The dress with the coat was the perfect color for her skin tone and the green gloves added just the right amount of pop.  And I loved her ball gown, because it wasn't what was expected.  It was classy and sexy at the same time.  She didn't look stuffy and stiff like most first ladies.  I'd wear her clothes any day!


----------



## zzoester (Feb 2, 2009)

I really loved her GOWN...it kind of looked like a wedding dress. I mean, I would have worn it at my wedding.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 13, 2009)

For the most part I like Michelle Obama's clothing. She is attractive and has nice arms, but sometimes I feel she shows her shoulders too much in the daytime.  I'm not against sleeveless outfits and I do not consider myself conservative.  Her choices in clothing are usually really stylish and flattering. Jackie Kennedy also wore sleeveless dresses alot.  Hopefully being first lady and dressing this way will weaken the standards on what is work appropriate for normal people.  I wouldn't consider going to a job interview sleeveless and most jobs don't allow you to wear sleeveless clothing.  I guess i'm just a little jealous that women still cannot wear sleeveless outfits in particular environments without being called innapropriate names.  We definitely do not need another uber conservative Laura Bush.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 13, 2009)

very unique color and classy, too.


----------

